# Powerpole on HB Guide 18



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't answer your install question but I will say it won't effect the draft.i won one in a raffle and would have never bought one but now that I have it I love it. Mine is the 6ft model and it's rare that I would ever anchor deeper than that for fishing but I guess it doesn't hurt to have two more feet


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It really depends on where you fish on what size to get. I have a 6 footer and wish I had 8 footers sometimes. The cost isn't different in the beginning. I'd probably go with 8 foot models unless the boat NEVER sees water deeper than 6'

To answer your questions as why not to buy one, I don't see why you wouldn't want one. I will never have another boat without one (well with out 2 ;D)

Andy


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 2001 guide with a 6 ft power pole. I ran the hoses out of the rigging well. If you pm me your email I send a few pictures.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

If you need a power pole longer then 6 foot you are no longer fishing in the flats....


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I am pretty sure I have seen a bracket that attaches to the motor mount and you wont have to drill into the transom. 

I'd get one for sure.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently put 2 8ft sig series on my boat. I don't know how I caught many fish without them! They are a huge advantage.


----------



## langtown (May 11, 2012)

I have one on a 2002 HB Marquesa on older models like ares the hull will need to be reinforced where the power pole is mounted. 

I would not recommend go over 6ft it will get in the way while poling your skiff. 

I didn't really notice a change in draft

I would say 80 percent of the time I stake down with my push pole and if I didn't do charters I probably wouldn't have one on my skiff. I only use the power pole in certain situations where I know I will be in a spot for a long time and the bottom is to hard for my push pole. its also alot easier than using an anchor especially with clients on the skiff. 

Hope this helps 
Mike Lansdon


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Call PowerPole and ask about installation on your skiff--they are awesome folks to work with and I'm sure they'll be happy to help. I have a 6' on my Maverick HPX 17 and it is more than adequate in most situations. Like another person said, if you need more than 6' you're not fishing the flats!


----------

